#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-29
<BUGabundo> evening, dear!
 * nuno_nunes PVT Bloqueado
<BUGabundo> nuno_nunes: ?
<nuno_nunes> Tu não consegues escrever no privado
<nuno_nunes> comigo
<BUGabundo> acabei de o fazer
<nuno_nunes> não recebi nada
<nuno_nunes> xD
<BUGabundo> nite
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-30
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntued.info/5-dicas-para-aumentar-a-produtividade-no-seu-opera
 * Tekku Boas tardes pessoal :)
<jorgerosa> Boa noite a todos, alguém por aí?
<jorgerosa> heloooooo........ :)
<jorgerosa> Queria compilar o "IMP" para o GNU/Linux (Seria óptimo um ficheiro .DEB para o Ubuntu), alguém pode dar uma ajuda? (Utiliza apenas duas "cross platform" libs: Irrlicht + audiere), e é em Code::Blocks. O projecto está aqui: http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=39695
<jorgerosa> De momento só consigo binários para o Windows :/
<gouki> Boa noite jorgerosa.
<gouki> Para ser sincero, não conheço nada do que referis-te, no entanto, as 2 libs que referes podem ser instaladas em GNU/Linux, o que deve fazer a tua aplicação correr sem problemas.
<jorgerosa> oi gouki
<jorgerosa> gouki: Eu estou a programar isso, mas queria ter nas "releases" versões para o Mac e Linux tb. Mas como tenho pouca prática a compilar para essas plataformas, estava a tentar encontrar alguém que me desse uma ajudinha nisso.
<gouki> jorgerosa, eu _tenho_ que ir descansar, mas se andares cá pelo canal amanhã posso tentar ver se consigo meter isso a correr.
<jorgerosa> gouki: Claro! Obrigado! isso era excelente! :)
<gouki> jorgerosa, OK. Vamos falando então por aqui. :)
<gouki> Agora vou descansar um bocadinho. Abraço e boa noite a todos!
<jorgerosa> gouki: Ok, vou estar atento. Obrigado!
<jorgerosa> bn
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-31
<dcosta> Amigos estou com um aperto grande... teste
<dcosta> antes de mais viva a todos
<dcosta> tenho aqui um AD
<dcosta> e um samba
<dcosta> a ideia é que um groupo de segurança da AD se autentique no samba e possa escrever numa pasta
<dcosta> qual será a maneira mais rapida de fazer isso
<dcosta> LDAP E KERBEROS ?
<dcosta> WINDBIND ?
<dcosta> filipegarcia: AD e SAMBA tens umas luzes ?
<dcosta> http://www.fourm.info/Tools/how-to-set-up-a-samba-server-for-active-directory-authentication
<dcosta> será dentro disto ?
<dcosta> gouki: tás por ai ?
<dcosta> necessito orientação para resolver um problema...
<BUGabundo> evening ! Google Sucks
<jorgerosa> Boa noite
<jorgerosa> boas gouki
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-01
<DavidGradis> Boa noite !
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 1 (Oneiric Ocelot) Released.
<BUGabundo> My #Codebits talk proposal is up. please vote! http://codebits.eu/intra/s/proposal/222 @codebits
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-02
<FernandoMIguel> evening folks
<jaime> http://wv.1w.sl.pt
<jaime> http://wf.2g.sl.pt
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-03
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<jneves> Olá
<ricmarques> jneves: Boas! :)
<ricmarques> jneves: Como está a correr o "programa de festas" do Ubuntu Global Jam (PT) de hoje? :)
<ricmarques> Olá jaime!  :)
<jaime> jneves, como está a correr?
<jaime> ricmarques, olá
<ephan> Vai haver em portugal?
<ephan> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1011/detail/ Parece que sim, já vi aqui.
<ricmarques> ephan: Sim, está a decorrer hoje - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-pt/1263/detail/ - na Intraneia (o jneves está lá)
<ephan> ll
<ephan> lol*
<ephan> eu aqui a pensar
<ephan> Epá devo ir
<ephan> E só agora é que vi que é 3 de setembro
<ricmarques> ephan: eheh
<ephan> Nunca pensei que houvesse em Portugal, se não aparecia lá
<ephan> jneves, quantas pessoas por aí estão?
<jneves> neste momento somos 4, o Tiago acabou de sair
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<FernandoMiguel> q tal ta a correr a jam?
<jneves> sugestões para o texto do ubuntu-pt.org?
<jneves> o Pedro Pessoa estava a rever os bugs do oneiric
<FernandoMiguel> bugs.. LOL
<FernandoMiguel> o meu nem faz popweroff
<FernandoMiguel> freezes por td o lado
<jneves> ouch
<FernandoMiguel> o X morre a cada 2h
<FernandoMiguel> este ciclo foi pro tecto
<ricmarques> jneves: Texto sobre o quê? Sobre o UGJ de hoje? Eu diria que seria criarem um "destaque" na página principal a descrever o evento, como correu e o que fizeram
<FernandoMiguel> tadinho de kem fizer update
<jneves> ricmarques: o texto inicial...
<ricmarques> FernandoMiguel: Olá Fernando Migue*I* ;-) Tudo fino?
<FernandoMiguel> :))
<FernandoMiguel> nem tem caido mt gente nesse
<ricmarques> jneves: "texto inicial"? Para substituir agora o que está em "Novidades em triplo" ?
<FernandoMiguel> pena
<ricmarques> FernandoMiguel: Isso de não fazer "poweroff" ou de X a morrer... Sabes se já há "bugs" criados no Launchpad para eles?
<ricmarques> Bem-vindo de volta jaime!  :)
<jaime> ricmarques, :)
<jneves> ricmarques: esse já é novo...
<jneves> jaime: olá
<ricmarques> jaime: Caso não saibas, o FernandoMiguel é "the artist formerly known as BUGabundo"  ;-)
<jaime> estive a trabalhar toda a tarde na música e só agora vim até aqui
<FernandoMiguel> ricmarques: ainda n os encontrie
<FernandoMiguel> mas como cada vez q os vou reportar ha um novo kernel
<FernandoMiguel> fico sempre à espera de testar
<ricmarques> FernandoMiguel: Eheh... Pois, compreendo
<jaime> quem tem 0 11.10 B1 a correr?
<FernandoMiguel> tenho o q houver e mais recente
<ricmarques> jaime: Pois... Eu também tive que fazer uma coisa hoje à tarde e, por isso, não pude ir ao UGJ. Mas estou a ver se me "atrelo" para o jantar
<jneves> aqui há uns 3
<jaime> muitas mensagens de bugs?
<jneves> em alguns
<jaime> aqui tenho tido algumas que desaparecem quando cancelo por já ter reportado
<ricmarques> jaime: Como por exemplo... ?
<jneves> alguém viu o estado das traduções para a 11.10?
<jaime> ricmarques, estava a tentar enviar o printscreen por aqui mas não sei como...
<jaime> jneves, confesso que não vi nada
<ricmarques> jneves: Acho que o silêncio após a tua pergunta foi eloquente  ;-)  Suponho que o "link" seja https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/pt certo?
<jaime> ricmarques, estou a ver...
<jaime> vou ver se dou uma ajuda
<ricmarques> jaime: Põe a "screenshot" nalgum site de alojamento de imagens (ex: TwitPic, YFrog, TwitGoo...)
<jneves> há uma data de pacotes em que faltam uma dúzia de strings para ficar traduzidas...
<ricmarques> jneves: O URL para isso é aquele que indiquei acima?
<FernandoMiguel> alguem sabe como é q se muda o handle do @Ubuntu.com ?
<ricmarques> jneves: Vou aí agora à Intraneia ter convosco. ETA em 15/20 minutos
<jneves> ricmarques: sim
<jneves> ok
<ricmarques> Tchau FernandoMiguel & jaime  :)
<FernandoMiguel> ja vais?
<FernandoMiguel> [[]]
<ricmarques> FernandoMiguel: Abraço  :)
<jaime> ricmarques, chau já estou a por o printscreen do bug
<jneves> o ricmarques vem ter connosco
<jaime> bom jantar
<jneves> jaime: em que quantidade de memória é que está a correr?
<jaime> 2 Gb
<jaime> jneves, 2 Gb
<jaime> jneves, ainda estás aí?
<jaime> jneves, alterei o driver gráfico da NVidia do 173 para o 96 e parece estar + estável
<jneves> jaime: :D
<se7h> olá
<jneves> se7h: há quanto tempo...
<se7h> é verdade :)
<se7h> vim saber se alguem estaria afim de empacotar o subdownloader
<FernandoMiguel> olha o se7h
<FernandoMiguel> vais abandonar isso?
<FernandoMiguel> andava todo marado à umas semanas
<FernandoMiguel> ate reportei um bug
<se7h> não, só preciso de empacotador
<se7h> :)
<se7h> fiz uma release nova, mas n ha package para linux
<se7h> se alguem se quise chegar à frente, a gerência agradece
<jneves> makeinstall?
<se7h> .deb
<jneves> sim, isso cria-te um deb
<se7h> sim, mas eu não estou com linux de momento
<FernandoMiguel> ahh
<FernandoMiguel> atira isso pro PPA
<FernandoMiguel> q ele faz :P
<FernandoMiguel> alguem por aki tem Logs da Ptnet de 1996 ou 97?
<kimus1> FernandoMiguel: gosto do tu nick agora :-p
<kimus1> tives-te de pensar bem
<FernandoMiguel> o teu tb ta giro
<FernandoMiguel> e esses typos tb
<kimus1> hein?
<se7h> é o kimuzum
<kimus1> opá foi a mudar da merda do empathy para aqui para o pidgin
<kimus1> fiquei com o nick em uso
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<FernandoMiguel> o pidgin faz ghost, sabes!
<kimus1> já não podia mais aguentar o empathy
<kimus1> nem sei como alguém usa aquilo sinceramente
<kimus1> simplesmente não funciona
<FernandoMiguel> acredito
<FernandoMiguel> qd usei deseisperei
<FernandoMiguel> durei pouco
<kimus1> eu estava a tentar
<kimus1> mas dei-me comigo a usar o chat no g+ porque no empathy era mau
<kimus1> e o irc hoje nem abria
<kimus1> penso que nunca funcionou bem
<kimus> nick ok
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-04
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<Pirolocito> boas tardes
<FernandoMiguel> g'afnoon
<andretyn> Olás
<YoBoY> kimus: de nada :D
<kimus> humm, não mudas-te de nick nem nada?
<FernandoMiguel> -.-
<YoBoY> estou sempre aqui desde.... nao me lembro :D
<FernandoMiguel> ehe
<FernandoMiguel> eu ando atras de logs de 1996
<YoBoY> kimus: tens problemas com o ubuntu-eu ?
<portaro> alguém sabe empaquetar? tenho um programa em python para baixar vids de youtube e queria fazer com ele um deb mas não sei alguém sabe como se faz?
<FernandoMiguel> ja ha tantos
<FernandoMiguel> ja tens nos repos alguns
<andretyn> portaro, tenta - http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Criando-um-pacote-DEB-manualmente
<portaro> obrigado vou tentar esta guia já a havia lido mas quando fui a wiki ubuntu assusteime com o que vi a explicação está dificil para novos users assim só complicam se esta guia está actualizada parece ser fácil e vou tentar
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-27
<astroo-_o> ciao pessoal
<igama> bons dias
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Frankenstein Programmers Test a Cybersecurity Monster
<astroo-> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/08/120827175931.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Ftop_news+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Top+News%29
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-30
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
<ricardobarbosa_> oi
<astroo-> dcosta pvt
<cisco[[[> olá prezados
<dcosta> viva
<dcosta> lol cisco !
<dcosta> vlsm freak
<dcosta> lol
<cisco[[[> :)
<cisco[[[> e ai dcosta
<dcosta> olá amigo
<cisco[[[> vc é de qual cidade de Portugal?
<astroo-> caiu...
<dcosta> A melhor ... (brincadeira) Porto
<dcosta> A melhor ... (brincadeira) Porto
<dcosta> e tu amigo de onde és
<dcosta> costumas tar no ubuntu-br ?
<dcosta> é que realmente ... tá a anos luz do pt
<cisco> hehe
<cisco> sou de Fortaleza/CE
<cisco> Brazil (c/ s)
<dcosta> lindo ... mas nunca fui la
<cisco> ui, q nada
<cisco> to doido pra sair daqui
<cisco> quero imigar :) pelo menos pretendo
<dcosta> apenas sei o que me dizem da ai
<cisco> aqui tem praias, locais interessantes etc
<cisco> mas é ruim no geral,
<dcosta> pois ... olha eu tou mortinho para ir para o brazil ou para angola
<cisco> mto assalto, mta robalhareira
<cisco> angola, dizem q é bom $$
<cisco> aqui paga mal d+
<cisco> vc trabalha com segurança?
<dcosta> sim ... imagino mas mesmo ai ? em fortalza ?
<dcosta> informatica sim
<cisco> é
<cisco> a sorte é q aqui o cu$to de vida é bem baixo
<cisco> eu estava querendo ir pro Canada ou pra Australia
<dcosta> para voces ... eu aconcelho portugal como porta de entrada para a europa
<cisco> sério?
<cisco> tem um colega q morou aí e depois foi pros EUA
<dcosta> autralia sim e canada tambem ... mas em ambos é complicado
<cisco> essse é o meu colega:
<cisco> http://daniel.ruoso.com/
<cisco> ele era desenvolver da Perl de Portugal
<cisco> e depois foi pros EUA
<cisco> voltou pro ceará também (brazil) no meio do percurso
<dcosta> no canada eles são muito rigorosos
<cisco> rigorosos em quais aspectos?
<cisco> eu gosto é assim mesmo :)
<dcosta> inclusive pelo um caso de uma amiga conhecida teve de fazer testes de de varias linguas para ter o visto
<dcosta> no caso do canada
<dcosta> na embaixada de  origem
<dcosta> no caso moldavia
<cisco> poisé
<cisco> mas é a vida
<cisco> é o preço q se paga
<cisco> aqui não dá mais
<dcosta> andou seis meses nisso
<dcosta> aqui tá muito ruim
<cisco> tá mesmo?
<dcosta> mesmo
<cisco> Australia tá mto bom, segundo algumas fontes
<cisco> e alguns colegas q estão morando por lá não querem mais volta
<cisco> voltar*
<dcosta> pelo menos no porto e lisboa já não é o que era
<cisco> vc trabalha com q especificamente?
<dcosta> sim lá tasse melhot
<dcosta> especialista de informatica e  webdesing
<cisco> entendi
<cisco> eu não manjo mto de webdesign, mas consegui fazer alguns sites já
<cisco> minha área é redes, segurança, comunicações unificadas, wifi...
<cisco> essas coisas, de infra
<cisco> vc tem empresa?
<dcosta> tenho algo parecido
<cisco> bacana
<dcosta> tenho um escritório que dá trabalho a 3 pessoas
<cisco> eu tenho uma microempresa e trabalho no governo daqui também
<cisco> boa
<dcosta> mas fazemos de tudo
<cisco> o meu domínio está fora, mas o site está temporariamente em:
<dcosta> somos CCNA
<cisco> www.mirandacomex.com.br/br/home
<cisco> massa
<dcosta> e fazemos o que dá
<cisco> eu sou prof. de ccna/ccnp
<cisco> :)
<cisco> entendi, é assim mesmo
<dcosta> então tás bem
<cisco> q nada!
<cisco> li$era
<cisco> vc viu o site?
<cisco> a empresa é 'integreat' (integreat.com.br está indisponível no momento)
<dcosta> sendo CCNA e CCNP ... tens varias oporunidades de trabalho
<cisco> só estou lendo emails
<dcosta> ha vou ver
<cisco> q conversa é essa
<dcosta> mesmo aqui
<cisco> eu tenho o CCIE tb (written)
<cisco> e tenho outras *P, como CCVP, CCIP,CCDP
<cisco> LPI3 e outras tb
<dcosta> um pouco remotas ... e aconcelho-te a negociares um contrato de trabalho em antes de vir
<dcosta> que idade tens
<dcosta> ?
<cisco> 29
<cisco> já to velho
<cisco> e vc?
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> 37
<cisco> lol
<cisco> poisé
<cisco> tu acha q eu consigo emprego?
<cisco> vc viu o site da integreat?
<dcosta> sim acredito que sim
<cisco> poisé, tenho o espírito empreendedor também
<dcosta> tás muito bem
<cisco> qlqr coisa posso tentar por conta própria
<cisco> q nada
<dcosta> tenta dar o salto amigo
<cisco> vc q é dá praia de webdesign,
<dcosta> agora não vás para lado nenhum sem certeza de emprego garantido
<cisco> gostou da logo tb?
<cisco> certo, vou tentar ver como faço pra ir pra ir.
<cisco> até onde sei, não está liberado pra brasileiros
<dcosta> os sites estão pobres quanto a mim
<cisco> tenho q entender melhor como funciona esse processo pra imigrantes
<dcosta> mas é gosto
<cisco> qual o da integreat, vc achou pobre?
<cisco> é como lhe disse, eu não sou dá área de webdesign
<dcosta> sim
<cisco> só arranho mesmo
<dcosta> ambos
<cisco> ambos quais?
<dcosta> o outro tá muito blog
<cisco> www.celio43210.com.br
<cisco> ?
<dcosta> http://daniel.ruoso.com/
<cisco> ou da mirandacomex.com.br (meu sogro)?
<dcosta> esse
<cisco> ah esse do daniel não fui eu q fiz
<cisco> esse é do meu colega  q morava aí
<dcosta> sim esse tá muito partido
<cisco> voltou pro brasil e foi pra eua
<cisco> www.mirandacomex.com.br/br/home = vc não gostou ? (esse é o da integreat)
<cisco> www.celio43210.com.br é pq é de candidatura mesmo, é o primo da minha esposa
<dcosta> esse tem um pequeno bug
<dcosta> tenho de corrigir
<cisco> to terminando ainda
<cisco> tava fazendo aqui nesse min.
<cisco> qual o bug  q vc achou?
<dcosta> se não der bem faz F5
<dcosta> http://inovimagem.com/
<dcosta> é o meu conceito
<cisco> gostei, mto bom
<cisco> :)
<dcosta> tou a acabar esse
<dcosta> http://site.ajudaris.org/
<dcosta> a loja mais tem um bug
<cisco> quanto ao da Integreat, vc não acha nem q ele apresenta a empresa de certa forma?
<dcosta> sim isso sim
<cisco> poisé, esse era o propósito
<dcosta> olha este ... e agora pensa
<cisco> qual?
<dcosta> http://magicinkrecicle.com/
<dcosta> esse
<dcosta> e vais me dar razão
<dcosta> é de um amigo que tenho brasileiro
<cisco> achei fraco
<cisco> :S
<dcosta> e tá no meu server
<cisco> lol
<dcosta> achas que é uma boa apresentação ?
<se7h> ena, ha vida aqui
<cisco> se7h:  ?
<dcosta> se7h: tu é que tás sempre fora
<cisco> dcosta: não acho
<astroo-> o canal e morto
<dcosta> acorda-te hoje ?
<dcosta> prontos
<cisco> achei meio tosco (http://magicinkrecicle.com/)
<se7h> dcosta: quando estou fora, não estou à frente do monitor
<dcosta> cisco: a imagem é tudo
<cisco> entendi
<dcosta> é uma empresa e
<dcosta> trabalha bem
<dcosta> vive aqui a 7 anos um grande amigo
<cisco> boa
<cisco> vc certamente deve conhecer: http://www.2advanced.com/
<cisco> acho esses caras mto bons em design da 2adv.
<se7h> eu nao
<cisco> mas é como lhe disse minha praia é mais Networking/ Segurança / UC
<dcosta> inclusive já me ofereci para desenvolver algo lugrativo de graça
<cisco> hm
<dcosta> ele quis fazer .. prontos
<cisco> o Astro tava precisando de uns projetos ae
<cisco> eu tava querendo dar uma ajuda pra ele
<se7h> este site nao vai abrir no ipad...
<dcosta> sim pah eles jogam bem
<cisco> dcosta: tem mto emprego pra Cisco aí?
<dcosta> tens
<dcosta> sim
<cisco> CCIE aí paga legal?
<dcosta> mas vem com contrato de trabalho
<cisco> daqui há duas semanas to tentando o PMP
<cisco> depois vou pro CCIE LAB
<cisco> até passar
<dcosta> tens familia ?
<dcosta> filhos etc ?
<cisco> só esposa
<cisco> filho quero ter em outro país
<dcosta> joga pelo seguro
<cisco> aqui num presta não, na boa
<cisco> como assim?
<dcosta> a tua vantagem aqui é o curriculo e a lingua
<dcosta> mas .. isto tá mau
<se7h> meu se souber ingles mais vale usa
<se7h> *USA
<cisco> rapaz
<cisco> inglês eu sei, mas não é fluente
<cisco> falo, converso, escrevo, leio
<cisco> mas falar = não é fluente
<dcosta> se7h:  eu não acredito muito nisso eu é apontava mais ... para os anteriores que ele falou
<cisco> alemão e francês arranho também
<dcosta> canada e austrália
<se7h> dcosta: ou isso
<cisco> no começo eu queria ir pra alemanha
<se7h> australia é dificil entrar sem contrato
<dcosta> inglaterra não era mau para ele mas todos eles com contrato de trabalho
<se7h> canada é bom tambem
<dcosta> eu da alemanha fugia
<se7h> aliás, canada é muito bom
<cisco> eu digo isso… pq
<cisco> tem um colega q mora na Alemanha q trabalhava comigo e estudou comigo q ele está muito satisfeito
<se7h> eu fugia era da europa
<se7h> isto está quase a estourar
<dcosta> sim o problema é a entrada no canada
<se7h> certo
<dcosta> se é complicada para europeus deduzo que para brasileiros seja igual ou pior
<cisco> eu vou continuar tentando
<cisco> :)
<se7h> dcosta: tal e qual
<cisco> é pior, certeza
<se7h> conheço muitos brasileiros
<se7h> q ja estão a preparar malas
<dcosta> a irma da minha cunhada teve seis meses a fazer testes da na embaixada para ter o visto
<astroo-> <se7h> isto está quase a estourar - mais facil o que nao esta a extoirar?!
<se7h> europa está a ficar grave
<se7h> ainda para mais quem quer começar a vida noutro país
<cisco> o açucar está para o sangue do diabético assim como a corrupção está para o sangue dos brasileiros
<dcosta> mas  melhor a embaixasa arrajou-lhe empre
<cisco> aqui é complicado.
<dcosta> *emprego
<se7h> astroo-: paises asiaticos
<cisco> emprego aqui tem aos montes
<cisco> só q são empreguinhos
<cisco> :S
<astroo-> china esta por 1 fio
<dcosta> meu aqui tá do genoro
<dcosta> genero
<astroo-> japao sera 1 cemiterio
<se7h> cisco: aqui tambem, cada vez mais temos empreguinhos, basta pensar q o trabalhador vai trabalhar mais a receber menos
<astroo-> india esta a meio fio
<cisco> eras
<cisco> q coisa rapaz
<se7h> cisco: o meu conselho é procurares um país relativamente estável ou q tenha incentivos para oferecer
<cisco> se7h: vc trabalha c/ q?
<cisco> Infra / dev ou webdes?
<se7h> ou então arrancar com negocio proprio
<cisco> ou outra coisa
<dcosta> repara se7h ...  *P, como CCVP, CCIP,CCDP e LPI
<se7h> cisco: sou dev
<se7h> atualmente de mobile
<cisco> se7h: legal
<cisco> aqui DEV pra mobile está em ALTA
<cisco> se manjar de Android e IOS aqui tá feito
<dcosta> Até aqui arranja trabalho bem pago ... contudo é na base do contrato de trabalho antes de vir para não ficar agarrado
<se7h> cisco: o meu problema é q n gosto de ter patrão :>
<cisco> tenho uns colegas trabalhando aqui com isso
<dcosta> pois ele é novo e tal
<cisco> se deram bem, http://www.guildahq.com/
<dcosta> só tem mulher ...
<cisco> lol
<cisco> se tem mulher, tem patrão é verdade!
<se7h> :)
<se7h> e para mim chega
<cisco> pra mim, isso é indiferente
<se7h> nao quero segundo
<cisco> trabalhar pros ou ter empresa
<cisco> empresa se estiver em cri$e é a pior coisa q tem,
<cisco> se tiver em alta, é só sucesso, mas aqui empresa pra dar certo tem q se envolver com corrupção
<cisco> e isso é a parte q não gosto
<cisco> alias não aceito. já é diferente
<se7h> o bom de ter negocio proprio é poder fazer o proprio horario para poder estar mais com familia
<cisco> se7h: tem certeza disso?
<cisco> vejo empresa pelo menos na experiência q tive e q estou tendo
<se7h> tenho, é o que faço
<cisco> é q é justamente o CONTRÁRIO
<cisco> empresa = requer de vc 24x7 total
<dcosta> eu é segurança e web design e segurança ja nem falo de windows .... pois ninguem segura um server windows ... né se7h ?
<cisco> eu gosto de windows server tb
<cisco> acho legal, algumas soluções microsoft
<cisco> como AD, por exemplo.
<dcosta> meu eu tambem ...
<dcosta> mas seguras ?
<se7h> dcosta: acho q sim, n estou muito por dentro do assunto, mas o pouco que sei é isso mesmo
<cisco> depende de como se é implementado
<cisco> pode ficar em um nível aceitável de segurança
<dcosta> eu tenho as caixas aqui a bombar mas seguras ?
<se7h> aceitavel de segurança?
<dcosta> cisco é como a cisco
<se7h> ou é ou não é seguro cisco
<dcosta> aceitavel sim é e muito fixe
<cisco> soluções de segurança da cisco, já acho q deixam um pouco a desejar
<cisco> Checkpoint é mto melhor
<dcosta> prontos chegaste a onde eu queria
<cisco> apesar de mais caro
<dcosta> as ASA são um bom produto ...
<cisco> são +/-
<dcosta> as antigas pix tambem
<dcosta> as é o que são ....
<dcosta> dão para comer e ficas a espera que resolvam
<dcosta> tal como o windows
<cisco> As coisas da cisco de segurança como IPS / CSA são meio fracas
<cisco> windows é legal, oq vc não gosta dele?
<cisco> hehe
<dcosta> eu até de linux cada vez começo a fugir para o bsd
<cisco> eu prefiro o linux, apesar. Mas o windows tem algumas soluções boas.
<se7h> eu n uso windows ha tantos anos…. sou tão feliz
<dcosta> cisco das falhas e do tempro que demoram a resolver
<cisco> não entendi mto bem
<dcosta> *tempo
<cisco> dcosta
<cisco> eu até de linux cada vez começo a fugir para o bsd
<cisco> oq  vc quis dizer nessa frase?
<dcosta> não existem pequenas falhas de segurança em servidores em produçao
<dcosta> são todas graves
<cisco> é tem q fazer hardening sempre q possível
<cisco> vcs tem skype?
<cisco> (integreatceo) quem quiser adicionar, fique à vontade
<dcosta> não
<dcosta> não tenho
<se7h> uso para trabalho
<se7h> reunioes com clientes e tal
<se7h> apesar de ter descoberto que i Jitsi agora tambem tem video calls
<dcosta> gosto de microsoft e bastante
<se7h> e é tudo encriptado ao q parece
<dcosta> mas ... para bombar ? ....
<se7h> eu bombava era estes governantes
<cisco> linux tem mta coisa boa
<cisco> bombava?
<dcosta> lol se7h é portuga n´?
<se7h> sim
<dcosta> pois tambem eu ...
<se7h> eu sei :)
<se7h> a minha mulher é brasuca
<dcosta> não sei se passava algum dos que tiveram nestes 37 anos de pobre democracia
<se7h> sou bi-lingue
<se7h>  :P
<se7h> dcosta: n ha nenhum q n tenha cometido crimes
<se7h> viva a democracia
<se7h> lembra-me o filme do ditador
<dcosta> sim é verdade ... bem vindo ao capitali$mo
<dcosta> nem de preposito
<dcosta> (01:30:46) Silvino Silva: white hat
<dcosta> (01:30:51) Silvino Silva: vou para São Paulo men
<dcosta> (01:31:07) Costa: levame c0ntigo
<dcosta> (01:31:37) Silvino Silva: :d não estou em condição, eu só vou acreditar quando tiver o Bilhete na mão
<dcosta> (01:31:55) Silvino Silva: mas depois se aparecer alguma situação eu digo
<dcosta> (01:38:18) Costa: meu ... se arranjares vinho .... gajas .... cama ... e computadores conta comigo
<dcosta> (01:38:45) Silvino Silva: :D
<dcosta> (01:38:55) Silvino Silva: vai ter de ser no minimo
<dcosta> (01:40:32) Costa: conta comigo meu
<dcosta> (01:40:49) Costa: 1000 reais mais bilhete vou para teu moço
<dcosta> :P
<se7h> heh
<dcosta> certo ?
<se7h> a coisa la tambem n está muito bem
<se7h> certo cisco?
<cisco> ahaha
<dcosta> bem ele tá em fortaleza
<cisco> q conversa!
<cisco> aqui é mto fraco
<cisco> $$$ pouco
<dcosta> na volta não lhe estão a dar o devido valor
<se7h> o preço das coisas é ridiculamente caro
<cisco> e além da corrupção, assaltos, mercadinho
<cisco> aqui é ridiculamente barato
<cisco> algumas coisa
<cisco> coisas*
<se7h> quanto custa uma geladeira basica?
<cisco> principalmente os serviços!!!
<cisco> 700 reais
<dcosta> com o que tens o minimo que deves aceitar é dois mil euros
<dcosta> e já vai ser pouco
<se7h> dcosta: eu n tenho nada e peço 4000
<se7h> ;)
<dcosta> pois é o que digo
<cisco> 700 reais equivale 280 euros
<dcosta> tás em lisboa né ?
<se7h> tou
<cisco> quem?
<se7h> cheguei à conclusão que o meu tempo é muito valioso
<cisco> eu visitei Lisboa em 2010
<cisco> achei fantástico
<se7h> só cá vou estar na terra uma vez
<se7h> :)
<dcosta> eu já nem me dou ao trabalho de procurar emprego nesta merda meu
<dcosta> aqui a calhar bem dão-te 800
<dcosta> :P
<se7h> aqui onde?
<dcosta> já me levatei de muitas entrevista
<dcosta> Porto
<se7h> entao, muda-te
<dcosta> pois
<se7h> ou como disse ao cisco, cria o proprio negócio
<se7h> preferencialmente online, q tem custo baixo
<dcosta> mas quero tudo o que tenho direito e sou velho-te
<dcosta> por isso e´que não procuro
<dcosta> tenho o meu proprio negocio
<se7h> ah porreiro
<dcosta> e arranjo mensalmente para 3 pessoas
<dcosta> eu incluido
<dcosta> e pago as despesas
<dcosta> do escritorio
<dcosta> que por acaso é um apartamento
<dcosta> bem fixe :)
<dcosta> t2 duplex
<se7h> :)
<se7h> fantastico
<dcosta> dá para ter a tecnica e a sala de trabalho cozinha para se fumar  e tomar café e os meu escritório e do colega
<se7h> eheh ya
<se7h> o q é um perigo…cozinha ao lado...
<dcosta> mas somos os 3 trabalhadores independentes ... sabes porque ?
<se7h> nunca posso ter muita coisa no armario
<se7h> bem, vou dar uns tirinhos…ate ja
<dcosta> porque se abrir uma empresa não tenho dinheiro para dar de mamar aos chulos
<dcosta> force
<dcosta> bem tá na horinha ....
<dcosta> aque são 2:17
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> bem ... estão todos convidados para o meu canal ... de momento estou lá sozinho
<dcosta> #carteblanche
<dcosta> bem ao menos não guarda logs
<dcosta> cisco já foste ?
<dcosta> ou ainda andas por ai ?
<astroo-> da 1 tempo na resposta
<dcosta> se quiseres ... junta-te ao nosso canal
<dcosta> não guarda logs
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> e a ideia é falar de segurança e afins
<dcosta> tudo e mais alguma coisa
<cisco> oi
<cisco> oi
<cisco> voltei aqui
<cisco> tava terminando o www.celio43210.com.br
<dcosta> :) o canal é o carteblanche
<dcosta> aquilo tá feito em que ?
<dcosta> php ?
<dcosta> cisco: tá porreiro
<dcosta1> *fui fiquem bem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<guicps89> Bom dia. Gostaria de saber o que significa o ponto "." nos comandos no terminal ... por exemplo: find . -sise +10M
<guicps89> -size *
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi gente
<dcosta> biba cisco e FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> ola
<FernandoMiguel> tou de saida pra cama, moço
<FernandoMiguel> abraço
<dcosta> fica bem
<cisco> biba?
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> biba é viva
<dcosta> mas na brincadeira
<cisco> biba aqui é homossexual
<dcosta> é que dizem e deve ser verdade que a malta do porto carrega nos B's
<astroo-> viado ca e para comer num prato
<dcosta> do tipo Vamos .... dizem que dizemos Bamos
<dcosta> viado e´corno né ?
<cisco> haha
<cisco> corno  = chifrudo, traído
<dcosta> viadinho ?
<cisco> biba = bixa, balde, viado
<cisco> é diferente
<cisco> corno = foi traído pela mulher
<dcosta> pois
<dcosta> boila ? é corno ?
<cisco> não
<cisco> boiola = viado
<dcosta> boiola
<dcosta> serio ?
<cisco> rapariga aqui é = quenga , puta, garota de programa
<cisco> sério
<dcosta> sim isso eu sei
<dcosta> sapatona é travesti
<cisco> não!
<cisco> sapatona  = sapatão = mulher homossexual
<cisco> travesti = homem q se veste de mulher
<dcosta> hummm
<dcosta> lesbica ? então
<cisco> sim
<dcosta> curioso
<cisco> dcosta
<dcosta> andadava enganado
<cisco> vc já fez integração c/ facebook via web?
<dcosta> em sites ?
<cisco> eu estava tentando fazer aqui, naquele site lá do vereador
<cisco> é
<cisco> mas não estava conseguindo gerar o tal "access token"
<dcosta> nunca fiz de base mas deve ser façil
<dcosta> junta-te ao #carteblanche por favor
<dcosta> e falamos lá
<dcosta> o server é teu ?
<cisco> não
<cisco> é na locaweb
<dcosta> */join #carteblanche
<cisco> já to
<cisco> o q quer dizer esse carteblanche?
<cisco> é algo de Kart?
<dcosta> cisco: ?
<dcosta> caiste ?
<dcosta>  /topic  teste
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-31
<cisco> oi
<cisco> to aqui
<cisco> trabalhando
<cisco> são 9:15pm aqui
<cisco> to tentando fazer a integração com o facebook para por no site do primo da minha esposa
<cisco> www.celio43210.com.br
<dcosta> cisco:  anda ao canal
<cisco> só q não estou conseguindo gerar um tal de access token
<dcosta> tou farto de falar para tí la
<cisco> como não uso essas redes sociais pq eu acho mto tosco isso
<dcosta> ve o que escrevi
<dcosta> nem eu
<cisco> eu acho q estou meio perdido
<dcosta> lol
<cisco> lol
<cisco> tosco d+
<dcosta> le o que escrevi
<astroo-> Internet addiction fueled by gene mutation, scientists say
<astroo-> http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57502901-76/internet-addiction-fueled-by-gene-mutation-scientists-say/
<dcosta> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fifteen-greatest-hacking-exploits,1790-11.html
<dcosta> o que aparece em baixo ?
<astroo-> baixo...
<dcosta> cisco: podes tambem usar o java ...
<dcosta> http://blog.travelmarx.com/2010/06/facebook-simple-integration.html
<cisco> o servidor não suporta java
<dcosta> ok
<astroo-_v> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-01
<se7h> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<smile4> Hi can someone help me to translate emesene into Portuguese? :) It are 24 messages.
<velho> olá amigos
<velho> voltei a aventurar-me no ubuntu!
<velho> alguém por aqui?
<se7h> lol
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<velho> olá pessoal
<dvp> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi FernandoMiguel astroo-
<FernandoMiguel> oola
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
<velho> ando aqui a ver programas para fazer fractais
<velho> sou novo no ubuntu
<velho> mas sou reincidente :)
<velho> pensava que havia bem mais!
<dcosta> velho: boa noite define fractais ... não se sei bem o que é isso e para o que serve
<dcosta> se for o que penso dá uma vista de olhos nesse
<dcosta> http://gnofract4d.sourceforge.net/
<velho> dcosta, são imagens lindissimas criadas por algoritmos matemáticos
<velho> dcosta, sim esse programa parece ser interessante!
<velho> como instalar um deb em ubuntu?
<velho> no centro de software ubuntu estão lá poucos
<dcosta> pera vou ver
<dcosta> velho: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/gnofract4d/index.php?title=Installation
<dcosta> ve se consegueses
<dcosta> consegues
<velho> estou a ler...
<velho> como é que se faz Unpack the package with: tar xzvf gnofract4d-3.13.tar.gz cd gnofract4d-3.13 ./setup.py build
<velho> ??
<dcosta> tem lá um deb
<dcosta> é dois cliques e prontos
<dcosta> contudo deves necessitar de duas coisas que diz nos requesitos
<dcosta> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnofract4d/files/gnofract4d/3.14/
<velho> olha pois é!
<velho> que fixe :)
<velho> abre no centro de Software Ubuntu
<dcosta> instalou ou pediu alguma coisa ?
<velho> deu erro :(
<velho> "Dependencia n pôde ser satisfeita: python (< 2.7)
<dcosta> pera
<velho> maçã :) lol
<dcosta> sudo apt-get install python-numpy python-scipy
<dcosta> tenta esse comando na consola como sudo
<velho> o que é o python?
<velho> fiz esse comando
<velho> instalei
<velho> voltei a tentar instalar o deb com 2 cliques, mas não deu
<velho> dcosta, posso remover aqueles pacotes?
<velho> ??
<velho> dcosta, ?
<velho> bem... removi :/
<dcosta> SIM podes
<dcosta> sudo apt-get remove python-numpy python-scipy
<velho> obrigado pela resposta :)
<velho> sabes se há outra solução?
<dcosta> vamos procurar mais pouco
<dcosta> ja viste este ?
<dcosta> http://wmi.math.u-szeged.hu/xaos/doku.php?id=main
<dcosta> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Graphics/Fractals/
<velho> dcosta, sim ja instalei o xaos!
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-26
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<locodir-user> Boas, gostava se possível que me pudessem elucidar sobre uma dúvida que tenho. Nas traduções do Ubuntu para português, este deve ser feito com o novo acordo ortográfico ou anterior. Obrigado!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-30
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-31
 * Exterminador brb
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-02
<Vlodoc> Boa tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-03
<ubuntu> kamuhombo
<Guest38956> ?)
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-30
<astroo-> esta e a ultima semana que procuro ajuda para o meu super projeto cultural gratis https://civilcultural.wordpress.com/em-portugues/ se quiseres da a programadores conhecidos para a internet nao ser controlado por bots e ma qualidade alem que quase nao haver conversas em grandes grupos
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-31
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-09-02
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2020-08-25
<MalMen> hey
